# Pet Shop in Tenn. near GA?



## buzzzz123 (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm from Georgia and I'm looking into buying some Piranhas and i know that they're illegal here, but i'm taking the chance! does anybody know of a pet store in Tenn. near GA that i could get some Piranhas?? (name, phone number, and/or address would be greatly appreciated)

And also, when buying Piranhas, do they check ID or anything like that?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

if they are illegal there, then you have almost absolutely no chance of getting them from the petshop (from what ive experienced) and no they dont check id for piranhas.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

geo i think he means he is goin to another state closeby to buy piranhas. no they dont check IDs. no questions asked they just sell em. be cautious of prices, better to buy online. dunno if they ship to ur state but i bet they do cuz shippin companies dont know


----------



## oscar man (Aug 25, 2003)

i think your best bet would to order online. ypu will pay a decent amount for shipping but its not that bad and you get some good looking fish from what i have seen. check out the sites on the right side of the page.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

ask ash or pedro from the sites on the side here to see if they can ship them to your state


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

boxer said:


> geo i think he means he is goin to another state closeby to buy piranhas. no they dont check IDs. no questions asked they just sell em. be cautious of prices, better to buy online. dunno if they ship to ur state but i bet they do cuz shippin companies dont know


 o heh, my bad.

thnx for clearin that up


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i dont think online places will ship to illegal states as there ass and business will be on the line never mind online hahaha
beter buying out of state and collecting yourself.
dixon


----------



## buzzzz123 (Oct 1, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> i dont think online places will ship to illegal states as there ass and business will be on the line never mind online hahaha
> beter buying out of state and collecting yourself.
> dixon


 that's exactly what i thought too.


----------

